# Letter to the breeder...



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I decided to send my pup's breeder a fun email today. Here is what it said...

Dear Ms. Breeder,

I am writing to inform you of my disappointment in my puppy. I believe he has severe mental disabilities and have attached photographs that back up this statement. It all started with a head tilt,








and the inability to hold his tongue in his mouth.








He then began picking up outrageous objects








and hiding in inappropriate places.








I also get the feeling that somebody may have been playing country music during my puppy's crucial developmental phases...








Please inform me what you plan to do to remedy this unfortunate discovery.

LOL
Lindsay ;0)


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

lol...I LOVE the country music pic!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Sadly this gives all breeders a bad name.....It's clearly a genetic defect and you'll never get a good dog from that kennel....

Send him to me and he can live out his crazy country life here







maybe we can teach him to fish on the creek!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that was priceless did your breeder respond


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Too funny!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, she said that from the photos she sees nothing genetically wrong with the pup, perhaps it's a handling error. Also, she said her windows need washing, so perhaps we could swing by! And nothing runs like a Deere!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Those are funny. Love his outrageous object and inappropriate hiding place.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no that is too funny!!!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Very cute. I'll bet your breeder loved it!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

beautiful dog and a hilarious group of pictures for your breeder









you guys are so talented


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I bet you made the breeder's day







What an adorable group of pictures!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

He's a gorgeous pup. Love your photos and captions, way too funny!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Funny pics, but what's *really* hilarious is the half-eaten wall in the first pic.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That wall looks like human destruction - no toofer marks. I am Morgan's human and am familiar with how dogs do home improvement ROFL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12Yes, she said that from the photos she sees nothing genetically wrong with the pup, perhaps it's a handling error. Also, she said her windows need washing, so perhaps we could swing by! And nothing runs like a Deere!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He forgot his Budweiser while on the riding mower.....


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

You know, MY lawn needs mowing.....my dogs NEVER help out with yardwork, except to excavate. I think you have a keeper.

Great photos. Beautiful, horrifically defective dog.

Jennifer


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreFunny pics, but what's *really* hilarious is the half-eaten wall in the first pic.


You know, I can't remember how the wall got that way, I know the dogs helped it along a little (especially this one...), but I really think the plaster just started to fall apart. It's right by the front door, so it is subject to all kinds of abuse. It's been that way for years


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

That's freaking awsome!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL! Love the pics and the response xD


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Great shots, great letter!

BTW, If you visit our club website, you can see this puppy's dam (Razzy) dressed up for a parade........hanging out with a Border Collie (they were dressed up from Grease!) It's in the Family and Fun section of the site. http://www.freewebs.com/rockriverdogsport

Christine


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

now that's funny


----------

